# Ignore feature



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I would like to suggest that once a person is ignored they should no longer be able to see what the ignorer posts either. Kinda like a block feature.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

And where their posts have been quoted by others, this is also blocked.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> And where their posts have been quoted by others, this is also blocked.


I agree and see the value in this; However from a technical standpoint It's extremely unlikely this would happen. The quoted text is stored in plain text in the same table as the post it is being quoted in. There is no way to separate it that isn't extremely resource intensive.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

It would be reassuring to know that the ignored person cannot be posting things on your threads that you yourself cannot see. That bothers me that they can do that.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> I would like to suggest that once a person is ignored they should no longer be able to see what the ignorer posts either. Kinda like a block feature.


Well they could always log out and read your posts unless it's in the private forum.

They wouldn't be able to post in your threads though, that would be nice.


----------

